# Hay Steamer



## amy104 (Jan 14, 2011)

Have any of you made your own?

How long do you steam it for?

I am only looking to do small qtys as its for a bunny with respitory probs not a horse, but I know this is more common among horse lovers.


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

I dont personally steam hay, however i know quite a few people who do. 
When we soak hay for horses the bad stuff go in the water, the disavantage with steaming is that the bad stuff go out of the hay and into the air and evenutally back into the hay as it is steamed in a container. As a owner of two guinea pigs i would highly recommed using dust free hay, instead of a steamer.. you can buy from this website. Home - Dust Free Hay


----------



## amy104 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, we've already tried dust free hay but we weren't overly impressed. I found it made him sneeze more than the farm bales.


----------



## snazzy sarah (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi just saw thew the posts regarding Hay Steaming - 

My Connemara had a bit of a cough and they hay round by us isn't that good to be honest. I soak his net for an hour and then put it in a black bin, pour 2 boiling kettles on it and put the lid on. I usually leave it about 20mins/half hour na then give it too him. *Touch wood*, his cough has been at bay ever since. 

I had researched hay steamers and found that a £10 dust bin and 2 kettles of water was much cheaper and would defiantely recommend it


----------

